# AMS passenger car damaged coupler mount



## suffolk_rr (Dec 27, 2007)

I've just bought an AMS J&S passenger car, which has previously been used as a display model, but not run. The first time I coupled it up to a loco, the coupler fell off. Investigation revealed that the plastic column beneath the balcony, on which the coupler is mounted, has been split by the insertion of the self-tapping screw to hold the coupler in place.
Has anyone else experienced this and can you suggest a remedy? I have my doubts as to whether the mounting column can successfully be glued together! 


thx
Keith


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 

The weak coupler mounting stem has been a well-known problem since these cars were introduced. Do a search of the MLS archives. There were quite a few fixes-easy ones too.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to a discussion of the problem:

broken J&S coupler pocket 

I ended up filling in the area around the broken post with epoxy. 


Chuck


----------



## suffolk_rr (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, Chuck. I had done a search, on 'couplers' but hadn't found that thread. 
I've super-glued some support around the coupler mount, which seems to have done the trick, since I will only be running quite light trains. 
All I need to do now is get the excess glue off my fingers!!! No advice required! 

Keith


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Fill that cavity with JB Weld!


----------

